# Almost x years



## Kelso_91

(You) It might be almost 10 years since we last saw each other.
(Listener) The last time I saw you was right before I started my new job.
(Listener) So yes, you are right. It's been 10 years.
(You) I had said almost 10 years since we last saw each other but I guess it has been 10 years then. 

I realize now that “almost 10 years is 10 years”.

Can I get some help on a way I clarify that I meant less than 10 but almost 10

“I meant just about 4 years but not quite 4 years”?


----------



## JulianStuart

"*Almost ten" means less than ten, but not by much; almost = very nearly.*
Again, what is the function or meaning of the word then" in your sentence.


----------



## Uncle Jack

"Almost 10 years" does mean less than 10 years. Perhaps it is only nine and a quarter years, but it could mean nine years and 364 days.

If you want the second person to disagree with you and tell you that it has actually been longer than 10 years, then they cannot say "You're right".

If in the third line the original speaker wants to correct their earlier statement, then they have to use terms that are clearly different, such as "almost ten years" and "more than ten years".

It would help a great deal if you could tell what message you are trying to convey.


----------



## Kelso_91

JulianStuart said:


> "Almost ten" means less than ten, but not by much; almost = very nearly.
> Again, what is the function or meaning of the word then" in your sentence.


In regards to ‘then’ I went over that in this thread *here*.


Edit: Corrected typo


----------



## Kelso_91

Uncle Jack said:


> "Almost 10 years" does mean less than 10 years. Perhaps it is only nine and a quarter years, but it could mean nine years and 364 days.
> 
> If you want the second person to disagree with you and tell you that it has actually been longer than 10 years, then they cannot say "You're right".
> 
> If in the third line the original speaker wants to correct their earlier statement, then they have to use terms that are clearly different, such as "almost ten years" and "more than ten years".
> 
> It would help a great deal if you could tell what message you are trying to convey.


Thank you for your help! I am trying to convey that I meant "nearly 10 years but not exactly 10 years"

(You) It might be almost 10 years since we last saw each other.
(Listener) The last time I saw you was right before I started my new job.
(Listener) So yes, you are right. It's been 10 years.
(You) I had said almost 10 years since we last saw each other but I guess it has been 10 years then.

Would the last sentence be interpreted as "almost 10 years = 10 years" or "almost 10 years = nearly 10 years but not exactly 10 years"


----------



## Uncle Jack

T3h_Kaiser said:


> Would the last sentence be interpreted as "almost 10 years = 10 years" or "almost 10 years = nearly 10 years but not exactly 10 years"


"Almost 10 years" has to be less than 10 years. How much less is not stated. However, "10 years" may also mean less than 10 years, so you cannot use this pair of phrases to create a contrast. For the sentence you appear to be trying to say, there has to be no overlap between the two expressions, so for the second term you need something like "more than 10 years", "over 10 years" or "at least 10 years".


----------



## Kelso_91

> I don't understand. You said that it has been almost ten years. The other person agrees with you, so what are you trying to say?





> Wouldn’t almost 10 years means it’s currently 9 years?





> No. We use that sort of terminology for people's ages, but in almost any other situation we use approximations for time just like we do for most other things. Anything between about nine and a half years and about ten and a half years can be counted as ten years. .


I felt I needed to clarify because of the above statements but what I meant by* almost* is "very nearly 10 years" and the listener saying "10 years" meant "at least 10 years or more but less than 11".

With this information is the context correct and there doesn't need to be any clarification since we don't mean exact times, just estimates and the listener may understand that "almost 10 years = very nearly 10 years"?

Again, I apologize for my English and appreciate your help.


----------



## Edinburgher

"Almost 10 years" does mean "very nearly 10 years", but it has to be less, not more.  "Almost" does not simply mean "approximately" in this context.
It means that the difference (actual amount minus 10 years) is small but negative.


----------



## Kelso_91

Edinburgher said:


> It means that the difference (actual amount minus 10 years) is small but negative.


I'm not fully sure what you meant by this but what I meant by "almost 10 years" is "very nearly 10 years" like 9.75 years or a little more but not 10 years.

Because of this I do not need to clarify right?


----------



## kentix

The first sentence is not very idiomatic to me. "Might" is not a good fit with "almost". (Might and almost are both indefinite.)

(You) I'm thinking it's been almost 10 years since we last saw each other.
(Listener) The last time I saw you was right before I started my new job, which was 10 years ago. So it's been 10 full years.
(You) I had said _almost_ 10 years but I guess it's been a full 10 then.


----------



## Kelso_91

That is what I meant by '_might_'. I think it was almost 10 years but I wasn't sure".

Because I used "_might_" and "_almost_" together, do you think it was interpreted as 10 years?

I'd just like to know if I should clarify that I meant "very nearly 10 years" or was it obvious and the listener just overlooked it? (which is the reason for the last sentence).

Also, is the use of "*had*" incorrect or is it okay but there's really no reason to include it?


----------



## kentix

I think it doesn't make much sense to say might. If it's not true, what does it mean? Does it mean that it's more than almost or less than almost? But almost is not a definable quantity. It's just not natural. In truth, the likely thing to say if you're not certain is:

I think it's been _about_ ten years since we last saw each other.​
If you are sure enough to think that it's less than ten years then you wouldn't be so vague (_might_ be _almost_). You would just say that.

I think it's close to ten years since we've seen each other. (Near ten but less)​
And then the other person can correct you if they know for certain.

It's actually been ten years, not just close to ten years. I know because...​​Oh, so it's been ten full years then.​


----------



## Kelso_91

I think I understand. Would you have interpreted the first sentence as me saying “10 years” or “very nearly 10 years”? 

I’d just like to know if I should clarify that I meant “very nearly 10 years” and not “10 years” or is the last sentence “I had said” enough because I said “almost”


----------



## JulianStuart

Almost is unambiguous and means a little bit less than ten years.


----------



## Kelso_91

Got it, thank you for clarifying that part.


----------



## Kelso_91

> I don't understand. You said that it has been almost ten years. The other person agrees with you, so what are you trying to say?





> Wouldn’t almost 10 years means it’s currently 9 years?





> No. We use that sort of terminology for people's ages, but in almost any other situation we use approximations for time just like we do for most other things. Anything between about nine and a half years and about ten and a half years can be counted as ten years. .



I was confused because of the above and because using “_might be almost_” possibly meaning “more than almost or less than almost 10 years.”

So is the first sentence still okay and listener could've understood I meant "very nearly 10 years" and
is the last sentence okay as well?

I would not need to clarify anything to the listener?

Lastly, how would you have interpreted the 1st sentence?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Edinburgher

T3h_Kaiser said:


> I'm not fully sure what you meant by this but what I meant by "almost 10 years" is "very nearly 10 years" like 9.75 years or a little more but not 10 years.
> 
> Because of this I do not need to clarify right?


I meant the same as what everyone else is saying, namely that "almost ten years" means an amount of time that is approximately ten years but certainly less and not more, and not equal either.  It could be 9.75, it could even be 8 if you are working to low precision, but it cannot be 10.3 or even exactly 10.

Your original meaning was clear and you need no additional clarification.  Your conclusion "I realize now that “almost 10 years is 10 years” is incorrect.

Nevertheless, your listener's reply "So yes, you are right. It's been 10 years" is also fine, because his "10 years" is unqualified and should be taken as an approximation.  He knows when he started his new job, and therefore knows whether that was just under, just over, or exactly 10 years ago.  He is not saying which of those it is, and he is not agreeing with you that it's just under.  He's agreeing that your estimate was in the right ballpark.


----------



## Kelso_91

Thanks for your reply. I thought the listener was stating that it is in fact ‘10 years and not less’ and I thought they understood my first sentence as meaning “10 years and not less’ as well.

Regarding the last sentence:

“I had said almost 10 years” = very nearly 10 years
“I guess it has been 10 years then” = It is in fact 10 years

Should I clarify that the above is what I meant or is that how the last sentence would be interpreted?

Also, should I clarify my confusion like this?

“Earlier when I said “It might be almost 10 years...” I meant it must be like 9.75 or so but less than 10 and you saying “..it’s been 10 years” meant it’s at least 10” but after what you had said I guess it has been 10 years”


----------



## Edinburgher

Although the strict meaning of "almost x years" excludes the possibility of it being a full 10 years or more, if the listener had said "It's actually been just over ten years", he could still combine that with "yes, you're right", because it would be impolite to be pedantic.  He wants to confirm that your estimate was not far wrong.

A: How old is your daughter now?  She must be almost 25.
B: That's right, she's actually 26.
A: Wow!  How time flies.
B: Yes, like a banana.


----------



## Kelso_91

Ok, I understand that now and will take note for future reference.


----------



## kentix

Might and must are completely different concepts.


----------



## Kelso_91

Yes, thank you. I understand that now


Edinburgher said:


> Although the strict meaning of "almost x years" excludes the possibility of it being a full 10 years or more, if the listener had said "It's actually been just over ten years", he could still combine that with "yes, you're right", because it would be impolite to be pedantic.  He wants to confirm that your estimate was not far wrong.
> 
> A: How old is your daughter now?  She must be almost 25.
> B: That's right, she's actually 26.
> A: Wow!  How time flies.
> B: Yes, like a banana.


So there’s no reason to clarify the last sentence? They’ll understand it as I meant almost 10 but now I believe it’s at least 10?

Also, should I clarify my confusion?

“Earlier when I said “It might be almost 10 years...” I meant it must be *like* 9.75 *or so* but not 10 and you saying “..it’s been 10 years” meant it’s at least 10” but after what you had said I guess it has been 10 years”

Would using “like” or “or so” put it in the 10 year range as well?


----------



## Edinburgher

T3h_Kaiser said:


> So there’s no reason to clarify the last sentence? They’ll understand it as I meant almost 10 but now I believe it’s at least 10?


No, there isn't, and yes, they will.  I don't really understand why you would even say the last sentence.  You seem to be overthinking this.  You guessed it was just under 10 years.  He confirms it was just over 10 years.  You believe him.  No more needs to be said.


----------



## JulianStuart

T3h_Kaiser said:


> “Earlier when I said “It might be almost 10 years...” I meant it must be *like* 9.75 *or so* but not 10 and you saying “..it’s been 10 years” meant it’s at least 10” but after what you had said I guess it has been 10 years”
> 
> Would using “like” or “or so” put it in the 10 year range as well?


If the response is intended to communicate that it is actually more than ten years, the responder will be explicit and NOT just say "ten  years".  They will say "at least ten" or "more like 11" etc.


----------



## Kelso_91

I may be overthinking it and I apologize for that but I do appreciate both of your help in helping me understand this.

Instead of my last follow up sentence, would this make more sense:

Earlier when I said “it might be almost 10 years..” I thought you understood it as me meaning at least 10 but I meant like 9.75 or so but less than 10”


----------



## JulianStuart

T3h_Kaiser said:


> I may be overthinking it and I apologize for that but I do appreciate both of your help in helping me understand this.
> 
> Instead of my last follow up sentence, would this make more sense:
> 
> Earlier when I said “it might be almost 10 years..” I thought you understood it as me meaning at least 10 but I meant like 9.75 or so but less than 10”


Only if your listener was not a native speaker  - they would have known that _almost_ means a little _less than._


----------



## Kelso_91

They are not either but I believe their English is better than mine. They may have just over looked or missed the "almost 10 years" too. 

Would the last sentence "_Earlier when I said “it might be almost 10 years..” I thought you understood it as me meaning at least 10 but I meant like 9.75 or so but less than 10_” be ok?


----------



## Edinburgher

It would be 'ok', but pointless and even somewhat rude, because you would be accusing them of not knowing what "almost" means, and you'd be saying this "I thought" without explaining why you thought that, or what in their reaction had given you that impression.


----------



## Kelso_91

I understand why it can come off rude and will avoid it. In regards to "I thought" would the following sentence clear that  up? (Just to get a better understanding)

_"Earlier when I said “it might be almost 10 years..” I thought you understood it as me meaning at least 10 because you said "it's been 10 years" but I meant like 9.75 or so but less than 10_”

Would the last sentence in the post #1 have come off as rude too? "I had said..."


----------



## JulianStuart

T3h_Kaiser said:


> I understand why it can come off rude and will avoid it. In regards to "I thought" would the following sentence clear that  up? (Just to get a better understanding)
> 
> _"Earlier when I said “it might be almost 10 years..” I thought you understood it as me meaning at least 10 because you said "it's been 10 years" but I meant like 9.75 or so but less than 10_”
> 
> Would the last sentence in the post #1 have come off as rude too? "I had said..."


With _no_ qualifier, as pointed out earlier, "ten years" covers the range from " a bit below ten to a bit above ten".  With a qualifier, well, it is qualified "at least ..." , "almost ...", "more than ...", "around ...", "exactly ..." etc.  By using simply "ten years"  the listener may even be agreeing with speaker


----------



## Kelso_91

I'm a little confused, so by using "almost 10 years" I'm using a proper qualifier and it meant "very nearly 10 years" and the listener could've been agreering with that because they didn't use a qualifier and just said 10 years?

Therefore _"Earlier when I said “it might be almost 10 years..” I thought you understood it as me meaning at least 10 because you said "it's been 10 years" but I meant like 9.75 or so but less than 10_.” could clear everything up?

Also, in your opinion, could the last message I sent have come off as rude? (The one in post #1)


----------



## JulianStuart

T3h_Kaiser said:


> I'm a little confused, so by using "almost 10 years" I'm using a proper qualifier and it meant "very nearly 10 years" and the listener could've been agreering with that because they didn't use a qualifier and just said 10 years?


   As noted, this is a strange conversation that probably does not deserve much further micro-analysis, since it's very unlikely to be used by native speakers.


----------



## Kelso_91

I understand, I would just like to know for future reference so I avoid making the same mistake. I'd hate to come off as rude when I don't mean to.

Is it possible to answer those last 2 questions please? despite this being a strange conversaion and being a micro-analysis.


----------



## Edinburgher

T3h_Kaiser said:


> Therefore _"Earlier when I said “it might be almost 10 years..” I thought you understood it as me meaning at least 10 because you said "it's been 10 years" but I meant like 9.75 or so but less than 10_.” could clear everything up?


This is just so bizarre.  I don't understand what there is to clear up, because there is simply no way he would understand "almost" to mean "at least".  I don't see what you are trying to learn, but whatever it is, you need to create a more realistic scenario before there can be a meaningful analysis.


> Also, in your opinion, could the last message I sent have come off as rude? (The one in post #1)


Which one in #1? Line 4?  Probably not.


----------



## Kelso_91

I believe the confusion might be on my part then

I thought “..you are right. It's been 10 years.” meant they understood me as saying “at least 10 years” and I feel I need to clear that up because of the last message I said (Line 4 in post #1)

Would the “therefore...” message earlier clear that up?

==========

Yes I meant ‘line 4’ which was “I had said..”


----------



## JulianStuart

JulianStuart said:


> With _no_ qualifier, as pointed out earlier, "ten years" covers the range from " a bit below ten to a bit above ten".


Again, when someone says "ten years" it does NOT mean "at least ten years".  Perhaps this is the cause of your confusion.


----------



## Kelso_91

Yes, that was my confusion. It is why I feel that I need to clarify that but I'm not sure how to say it. Maybe this?

"_Earlier when I said “it might be almost 10 years..” I thought you understood it as me meaning at least 10 because you said "it's been 10 years" but it was me who misunderstood you"_


----------



## Hermione Golightly

Nobody would talk like this! It's just social conversation, not a matter of life or death.
Telling people they misunderstood you is to be avoided, unless the misunderstanding will have serious implications.


----------



## Kelso_91

I understand. I just want to come up with a sentence in case my last message was rude.


----------



## Edinburgher

Edinburgher said:


> Which one in #1? Line 4? Probably not.


Just to clarify:  By "probably not" I didn't mean I thought you probably didn't mean line 4.  I meant it would probably not have come off as rude.


----------



## Kelso_91

No worries and thanks for clarifying. My confusion with all this is that I thought "So yes, you are right. It's been 10 years."  = at least 10 years

I appreciate everybody's help and patience with me in helping me understand all this.


----------

